# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  توكلنا علي الله .. أمل السودان x شباب بلوزداد الجزائر

## Ehab M. Ali

*المناسبة
كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي
الكونفدرالية




شباب بلوزداد x أمل السودان



الزمان
الساعة السادسة مساء
توقيت السودان





القناة الناقلة
قناة الجزائر 3
تردد
10758 نايل سات
عمودي

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بالتوفيق للامل المرتجى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يؤدي  فريق الامل العطبراوي  مساء اليوم مباراة الرد في دور الـ16 لبطولة الكونفدرالية مع فريق شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري ، وتأتي صعوبة المباراة لكونها تقام بارض خصمه الذي ينشد الثأر من الهزيمة  التي الحقها به الأمل في المباراة الاولى التي اقيمت باستاد عطبرة قبل اسبوعين  بنتيجة 1/صفر وهي نتيجة من السهل ان يعوضها الفريق الجزائري لان الخسارة بهذه هي  اكثر خسارة يعمل لها فريق يلعب خارج ارضه وانه سيكون من السهل تعويضها في الكثير من  المباريات.  الأمل يعرف جيداً مدى صعوبة مباراة اليوم ومدى استعداد الفريق الجزائري لها  ليحقق فيها الفوز الذي يمنحه بطاقة التأهل لدوري الـ16 المكرر ومن بعده التأهل  لدوري المجموعات

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

بالتوفيق للامل المرتجى





آمين يا رب

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصر الأمل
وأتبعه بنصر سودان المريخ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ايهاب انتهى منهم خلاص
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*النصر للأمل....
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ايهاب انتهى منهم خلاص





ههههههههههههه
والله يا ود مامون 
الا أشيل ليهم الكورة وادخلها ليهم في المرمي
 
*

----------


## welli

*بالتوفيق للفهود وهم يخوضون لقاء العبور بالجزائر 
*

----------


## الكناري

*عقدنا الأمل علي الأمل ....... بعد التوكل علي الحي الدايم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عاجل
ستبدأ المباراة عند السابعة مساء
بدلا" من الساعة السادسة 


المصدر:تلفزيون السودان-عالم الرياضة

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*في السودان انا بشجع الزعيم وبس لكن بنقيف مع الامل
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*اه اه اه اه اه اه الامل اه
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

اللهم أنصر الأمل
وأتبعه بنصر سودان المريخ




اللهم آميييييين
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*بالوفيق للامل
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا إيهاب كورة الأمل دي ما بدت إنت وين
*

----------


## تينا

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*وين ياناس الكورة خبرها شنو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكورة علي الاذاعة الرابط
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## السيد

*الي الان الدقيقه 15 والامل متاخر بهدف 
ربنا يسهل وقلوبنا اليوم مع فهود الشمال
وغداً مع النجم الاحمر
ومع الهلال الازرق
ومع كل سوداني خارج ربوع الوطن
كما علمتنا اخلاقيات المريخ
في ظل دوري مغلق للاحمر المحبوب

*

----------


## الكناري

*الأمل يتأخر بهدف في الدقيقة 12
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*للاسف الهدف من خطأ دفاعي ولكن مازال الأمل معقود علي الأمل
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					


ومع الهلال الازرق




في دي برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربنا يوفق الأمل 
*

----------


## nona

*اللهم انصر الجميع لانهم يحملون اسم السودان
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بس الهليل دة متاكد انو من السودان
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الأمل يؤدي بصورة جيدة وبتوازن ونتمني له التوفيق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اللهم انصر الجميع لانهم يحملون اسم السودان



 اللهم انصر مريخ السودان وامل السودان
وبس
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق كاتل الكورة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

المعلق كاتل الكورة



رياض قال  النصيحة 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدفاع الجزائري ماخد راحتو بالكامل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

المعلق كاتل الكورة



 معلق الازاعة ماسك ليك الامل عطبرة الامل عطبرة
التقول لاعبين مع اهلي مدني
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اللهم انصر الجميع لانهم يحملون اسم السودان



 ده شنو يا نونا سودان بال س معقوله بس
:chris:
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدقيقة كم الان والنتيجة كم
*

----------


## قنوان

*الامل الامل الامل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شلبي ينقذ المرمي من هدف محقق
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الأمل لاعب كويس بس شوية تركيز
*

----------


## قنوان

*شلـــــــــــــــــــــــــبي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الدقيقة 40 ومازالت النتيجة 1/صفر لشباب بلوزداد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ده شنو يا نونا سودان بال س معقوله بس


:chris:



يا قنوان نونا دي شايتة وين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللهم سبت اقدام الاملاب واهزم الجلافيط هزيمة تتحدث عنها الاجيال
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*4 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
شلبي متالق

ربنا يجيب التعادل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شلبي شايل الشيلة كلها
*

----------


## الكناري

*نهاية الشوط الأول 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

الأمل لاعب كويس بس شوية تركيز





بس ان شاءاللة يتاهلوا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله ونسبة لإمكانياتهم العملو دة ما هين ونتمنى أنهم يتأهلو ويلاقو المهلهل نازل من الابطال دايش ويدوهو في راسو  قادر ياكريم
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

والله ونسبة لإمكانياتهم العملو دة ما هين ونتمنى أنهم يتأهلو ويلاقو المهلهل نازل من الابطال دايش ويدوهو في راسو  قادر ياكريم



المهلهل ح يلاقي الاهلي او الاتحاد ان شاءاللة ياخد خمسة
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*والله شباب الامل ماقصروا حتي لو لم يتأهلو لاقدر الله رفعوا راسنا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جماعه ده الشكل الجديد ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الامل رفع راسنا فوق

الهدف الثاني تسلل واضح
*

----------


## africanu

*ياهو ياقنوان
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هي ناقصة طرد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*[marq="3;up;3;scroll"] 
رفعتو راسنا فهود الشمال
[/marq]
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
ربنا ابتلانا بي حكام مغاربة
في تونس - في الجزائر

الحمدلله 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب هدف للامل 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*انتهت المباراة
2-0

التحية لامل السودان

وربنا ينتقم من الحكم المغربي
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*حكم مرتشي عليه اللعنة
شفت الكورة تسلل واضح
                        	*

----------

